# New to forum, need advice. Unique roof no attic space to speak of.



## jumperd1981 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am going to level with everyone, it is my home. I built this home in 2007. When I did, I followed very closely the "how-to" from Canadian Wood Frame Housing, a book from the late 90s, but I apparently skipped a couple steps due to cost and not knowing. Primarily for 8 years we did not have the money to complete the interior so we lived in the home with the fiberglass bats exposed on the ceiling. We finally drywalled the entire ceiling. BUT after putting it in we started getting condensate. This was primarily due to the metal 5V roof being installed without full underlayment and moisture barrier. Had roof taken off and put in a professional grade moisture barrier, but did not realize the lathe was also a problem.

A very long story short. My roof looks like this:









That is I don't have an attic space. I have seen other similar roofs and liked the high ceiling(vaulted). It was also considerably cheaper to build. I am finding out that likely the lack of an attic is causing our mold issues. We had an air quality test done and it came back with 80 spores per cubic meter of black mold. We have looked at every door and window, every drain and pipe...we cannot find it, which leads us to digging into the walls, we bought a bore cam so we can inspect without breaking into walls to much and have not found any sign of it in the walls. However in the roof we have discovered some dark discolorations and black spots around screws and nails. Could that be the mold source?

It is a huge ask for advice I get it. But I appreciate any insight from the pros or people with more mind for matters of the roof.

I am likely looking at having to take off metal, barrier and lathe then removing all insulation then redo it, but won't I have to redo the drywall too because the paper backing has to be toward living space, right?

A lot of unknowns I know. Again, any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jumperd1981 (Oct 21, 2021)

I have not seen a reply...probably just as well. Shortly after writing this I took down a piece of drywall from our ceiling and found a huge mess. Leaks enough to keep things moist, nests of bats and birds and a ton of wasps. Got stung a couple times...got mad and called a contractor! Lol. Gonna just have the entire roof retrofitted with a real professional system with all the trimming.

I use to be able to climb around 20 years ago and do that sort of thing, but seeing my track record is anything but stellar...gonna opt for a pro.
Regards,


----------

